# Discovery Channel ( Daily Planet )



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Yesterday i got a phone call from Discovery channel and they are coming to my place next month to film my work for a upcoming show . I am extremely excited .

http://www.discoverychannel.ca/


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm excited for you. I don't get discovery channel, do you know if your being on will be archived on the site so I can view it?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi John,

Boy, some people get excited so easily! lol

It is well deserved…congratulations.

Lee


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Diane and Lee ! I will post a link to the video once it has aired


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go to the front of the class john

you sure deserve the credit
with all the work you have done

congratulations !


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats John:.....That speaks very highly of your work if the Discovery Channel wants to do a story on you…..Man, I'd be excited, too….Be sure and let us know when it airs, ok? Good for you…..!!!!!!!


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

congrats john, that will be exciting, and what a boost for business…will look forward to seeing the show…grizz


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I just looked at your projects and can understand why you're being highlighted. Congratulations.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats John. Enjoy and don't forget to tell us when it will air.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Pal. like David said you deserve it. Can't wait for the show.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Outstanding! Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations John! You earned it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the very nice comments . They will be contacting me in 2 weeks with all the details so i will keep everyone informed .


----------

